# مراكز التدريب



## مهندس تصميمات (12 فبراير 2009)

:11:برجاء المساعده:11: 

ما هى مراكز التدريب الكبيره فى مصر فى api & asme


----------



## badergamal (18 فبراير 2009)

DATCO
www.datco-egypt.com/


----------



## badergamal (18 فبراير 2009)

ولمزيد من التفاصيل يرجى الاتصال بنا لنلبي طلبكم فوراً
الأستاذ الدكتور المهندس / عبد الجواد محمد أحمد الشريف
رئيس مجلس الإدارة 
تليفون : 22875430/02/002 – 22875420/02/002 
فاكس : 22875430/02/002
محمول : 3151733/012/002 – 5401967/010/002​E-Mail: datco_eg***********
E-Mail : [email protected] 
Web Site : www.datco-egypt.com​


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (18 فبراير 2009)

:70::70:مشكور:70::70:
سأقوم بدراسة الدورات المقدمه من خلال الموقع
ولكن برجاء ارسال البيانات المتاحه عن المدربين خاصة فى الدورات التاليه
API 579 Fitness for Service of Piping, Vessels & Tanks
API 653 Inspection Code , Inspection , Repair , Alteration and Reconstruction .
Process Equipments : Selection , Sizing , Applications , Design , Operation , Troubleshooting and Maintenance
Air Coolers And Cooling Towers
Reliability Centered Maintenance (RCM)
API 936: Refractory Design, Installation, Inspection &Repair (
ASME B31 Design and Integrity Stress Analysis & Design of Piping & Pipelines
Heat Exchangers (Design, Operation, Maintenance and Inspection)
الصماماتValves (Selection – Maintenance & Repair)
API 510: Pressure Vessel Inspection Code:Maintenance, Inspection, Rating, Repair, & Alteration(Training


----------



## badergamal (8 مارس 2009)

all of them is Prof.Dr.ENG>
and they are working in the bigest company in the petroluem field in egypt 
and at the Prof collages to 
i get many courses there 
they r so profissnal


----------

